# VASCRA Fall Challenge T-Jet Race Updated Sponsors list#13



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

VASCRA Fall Challenge T-Jet Race Updated Sponsors list#13

VASCRA - Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association 
Southwestern Pennsylvania, West Virginia Northern Panhandle, and 
Eastern Ohio  

VASCRA will hold their 2nd annual VASCRA Fall Challenge T-Jet Race on 
October 25th 2008 at Mark's Model World in Canton Ohio. 

Classes will be Stock T-Jets with Lemans sports car bodies and Super 
Stock T-Jets. 

Mark's HO track is one of the best routed tracks in the country and a 
first class facility. 

Mark has recently moved into a different building just off of 
Interstate 77. His new address is : 

Marks Model World 
2556 Clear View Ave. NW 
Canton, Ohio 44718 

Phone: 1-330-588-2167 

Plan to attend this event for the best in T-Jet Racing. 

Here are the sponsors and web sites so far: New updates in green

Buds H.O----- http://www.budshocars.com/ Received Box 9/4/2008 at 3:15pm 
Wizzard High Performance--- http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm 
SCALE ENGINEERING http://www.scaleengineering.com/PG5_Contact.htm 
Slot Pro Speed Way- http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ 
Jw's HO Speed parts http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/JW.HTM Received 9/15/2008
Secret Vendor 
Road Race Replicas-- http://www.ho-slotcars.com/ Received Box 9/5/2008 
KC-JETS----- http://www.kc-jets.mahorkc.com/  Received Box 9/5/2008 
model Motoring http://www.modelmho.com/ 
HO Models http://www.homodels.com/ Received Box on 9/6/2008 
Moonstone Bodies http://www.moonstonebodies.com/ 
Tom Stumpfh Who sells Dash Bodies Tom ho Cars Received box 9/19/2008
Gary Mead who make resin Bodies Under ebay user name--gmead454 Received 9/13/2008
Dennis Rutherford http://www.roadrageho.9f.com/catalog_14.html 
Joe's Hobbies http://home.comcast.net/~tomyafx1/ 
Greg Davis http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/ 
Rick Terry of RT-Ho Precision Slot cars parts and Tools http://rt-ho.com/orderinfo.html Recieved Box 9/10/2008 
Paul Kniffen Of Zoomin MotorSports http://www.zoominmotorsports.com/ Received 9/15/2008





October 25, 2008---- Marks Model World, Canton,Ohio 

VASCRA Fall Classic 

Mark's Model World in Canton, Ohio 

Doors open 11:00 AM, racing at 12:30 PM 

Planned race events: 

1. Stock class T-jets with Vintage Le Mans Sports Car bodies 

2. Super stock T-jets 

For this race we will be running in the super stock class one--- two minute qualifying run with a two minute main with everyone in their mains, with one or two people moving up to a different main. Than the top four will have a 10 lap shoot--out for the winner. 

Thank You 
Joe Murray 
Jeff Albitz 
Tom Delauder 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VASCRA/ 

As More Sponsors comfirm, we will update the list 

All Sponsors Please send to: 
VASCRA 
C/O Joe Murray 
134 Mason Street 
Weirton, Wv,26062 
304-797-0417 

I would like to thank every Sponsor so far for everything, Again thank you all so much! 

VASCRA 
Joe Murray 
Jeff Albitz 
Tom Delauder


----------

